# G220 Woes !!



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well once again I prep'd the car and got up and running
with the newly acquired G220 and once again the little
barsteward died on me. Had enough, has anyone got the 
phone number for the Meguiars dept. that deals with this problem ??
Craig.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Call whomever you purchased the unit from, your contract of sale is with them, and they'll do the calling on your behalf.
Meg's should call/e-mail you letting you know when their courier should be dropping off the replacement, and to have the dead on ready for collection at the same time.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

I just ordered one last night...Hope I don't regret it! 

How often has yours failed craig?


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

am i right in thinking these are still teething issues/dodgy batch of units or are they destined to failure?


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

rr dave said:


> I just ordered one last night...Hope I don't regret it!
> 
> How often has yours failed craig?


Dave to put a usage time on it I would say 1 hour !!
It switched on upon getting it home, thought great. Go to use 
it properly on my brother's car didn't switch on at all. It did
spring into life later that day for one wing's worth until I called it
a day. Last night got a 1/4 of my brother's roof done then the speed 
went off on one then didn't start again. Would not say never buy one
but at this stage in the game I would possibly hold off for a few months if
you can or at least until this wee bug is corrected fully.
I've no gripes with things breaking and wearing out but at no more than
an hours (light) usage for it to go awol !!?? To say I'm ****.ed off is an understatement.
Craig.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

PJS said:


> Call whomever you purchased the unit from, your contract of sale is with them, and they'll do the calling on your behalf.
> Meg's should call/e-mail you letting you know when their courier should be dropping off the replacement, and to have the dead on ready for collection at the same time.


Cheers mate, already spoke to Rich at PB, he couldn't have
been better it's just I'm a right impatient swine and thought I 
could push things along with the personal touch. I'm not being funny
but like alot of you lads imagine this failure was during a paying
customer's car; it's hardly a good impression is it ? Thankfully I'm 
doing the obligatory rounds with the friends and family motors - 
still **** annoying !!
Craig.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

The poll i started a few weeks ago has had 74 votes and 34% of those people have had faulty g220s. That is a shockingly high number!


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

It does seem to be a very high failure rate, almost as bad as Xbox 360's!
I wonder if the underlying cause of this has been Meguiars rush to get the G220 onto the 240v UK market after all the false promises of release dates being given to UK customers? It would be interesting to find out if the failures are caused by one particualr component.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Trust me mate I was one of your 34%. Thinking if the replacement
breaks, it's looking like a porter or UDM for me. To drag a trannie around the
car is nothing if it means the polisher works when I need it !!
To my knowledge there seems to be no attempt of an official appology
or explaination from Meg's regarding this total nonsense they call the G220.
I think it's the same old story; it would cost alot of dosh for them to do a recall so why don't we just keep throwing out replacements !! It is common place for say.... computer software and the sorts to throw a wobblie when they're first released but this is a glorified angle grinder ffs  - hardly complex.
Craig


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Exactly it's not a new technology and the porter cable is fantastically reliable! Which the basically just have to copy it with a 240v supply!


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

True mate, in terms of vibration what would be the tool
of choice UDM or PC ?? Bearing in mind this will be my sole polisher (not brave
enough to go rotary yet) so would be using it for whole cars ??
Craig.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Craig, did you try giving the G220 a dunt with your hand?


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

I did mate, it worked for maybe 5 secs then stopped.
Did find if I twisted the removeable end (where the flex goes in)
it worked but isn't exactly practical. There's obviously something
no making contact correctly. To describe the symtoms, and Rich had the exact same ones; the speed would slow all by it's self in a wave type pattern
up then down but steadily decreasing until it just stopped permanently.
Thanks for the advice tho buddy.
Craig.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> The poll i started a few weeks ago has had 74 votes and 34% of those people have had faulty g220s. That is a shockingly high number!


Thats really worrying that..
Not used mine yet..as im soon to be given some guidance..
Have spun it up but not for any great time period...
Will know if its iffy or not in the next week ...


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a G220 and also posted in the poll - post inserted below. Mine hasn't failed but I also had a chat with Rich at PB on this matter and he agrees with me to an extent. Being an Engineer by trade I was curious enough to strip mine down to see the standard of workmanship inside. One thing which immediately caught my eye was the distinct lack of soldering on the speed control which would be a quality control issue for Meguiars.
However, other than that, it looks fairly well contructed to me, e.g. no slop in the bearings, nice tight brush holders etc. But, if you read the content of my OP in the other thread, I feel that it is a little unfair to compare with the PC at this early stage in its life.
What I would say though is that a judicious application of a soldering iron will probably fix most of the failed units. I have soldered mine properly as a preventative measure. A dry solder joint is effectively as bad as twisting the wires together. In such a vibration heavy environment it will be exaggerated still further and the symptom will be likely to present itself as poor or random results from the speed control. Since most of the failures seem to be around the speed control not working correctly, or not switching on at all, I suggest this is not a coincidence.
However, despite all the above, this high failure rate is less than good advertising for what is otherwise a good unit and nothing I have written is designed to try and defend Meguiars. But, without constructive feedback from users, Meguiars will take longer to identify the issue.
If you really are considering the PC instead (as some have indicated) then the matter of lugging a transformer around can be easily gotten around by fitting a longer cable to the unit itself. This is exactly what I did with my Makita since I considered 2 metres to be a bit stingy. It now has a 5 metre arctic flex on it.

Original Post
_Ultimately, when all things are considered, this machine has to be able to hold up under prolonged periods of vibration. Yes it has been designed to do it but the short answer is that some component like rheostats (speed control) are sensitive to such vibration. WHat this may highlight (and I'm sure Megs will be looking closely) is that certain components need to have a higher specification than first thought. Such things will doubtless be issued as replacement parts if the matter is considered serious enough. Product recalls happen in all walks of life from time to time. Vibration will also be exaggerated if the pads are not centred properly as well, something which may not be immediately apparent on a machine which vibrates anyway.

As for items like brushes, these are under constant friction with the armature so they will wear down over time. Sloppy tolerances on the armature and bearings etc will accelerate this wear, something else I am sure Megs will be looking at on the returned units.

Overall my impression of this machine is that it is well made. But it needs to be remembered that it is very new to the market. Stuff like the PC have been around years and over time will have had the design refined to get rid of problems.

It is also worth remembering that to change the design of, for example, the brushes and brushbox would mean Megs then have 2 sets of otherwise identical machines to support. They will try to avoid this if it is at all possible in order to be able to keep support simple and easy for G220 customers.

As long as there are no issues around warranty then the G220 is, and would always be my machine of choice because of the 240v supply. I would also expect that in a years time, the design will have been modified to eradicate the niggles. Perhaps we may even see a G220 Generation 2 machine at some point, who knows...

What I do know from experience of power tools in general is that failures occur. To expect all of them to perform perfectly for ever is unrealistic. I have even had a Makita belt sander go bang on me. It was replaced under warranty so (aside from a little inconvenience) who cares?

If you cannot live with the inconvenience, i.e. you rely on the machine for your business etc then I would ask why you have only one? You all keep a spare tyre in the car, right? Ask me why I have 2 laptops when I can only use one at a time......because I rely on it to make my money. I cannot afford to be computerless. call it insurance if you like._


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Where is the Poll thread?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

dsolds said:


> If you really are considering the PC instead (as some have indicated) then the matter of lugging a transformer around can be easily gotten around by fitting a longer cable to the unit itself..[/I]


Or you can buy an adapter cable which will allow the PC/UDM to connect directly to the transformer. This saves you having to open up the polisher or cut off plugs and therefor keeps the warranty valid.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Or you can buy an adapter cable which will allow the PC/UDM to connect directly to the transformer. This saves you having to open up the polisher or cut off plugs and therefor keeps the warranty valid.


To add to this, I cut the plug on my UDM and then used it into a 110V transformer.........my UDM broke 2 weeks ago and while out in the USA I contacted Autopia and they now have a UK warranty and service centre, I explained that I had cut the wire but as it was within it's 12 month warranty and I had all the paperwork the machine was collected, then inspected and now I have a new one being posted to me..........cracking service........no warranty problems...........:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

From a possible G220 purchaser : hmmmmmmm worrying this.......


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Where is the Poll thread?


Here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=69100


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> To add to this, I cut the plug on my UDM and then used it into a 110V transformer.........my UDM broke 2 weeks ago and while out in the USA I contacted Autopia and they now have a UK warranty and service centre, I explained that I had cut the wire but as it was within it's 12 month warranty and I had all the paperwork the machine was collected, then inspected and now I have a new one being posted to me..........cracking service........no warranty problems...........:thumb:


Did you get your 110v plug back:thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I've used mine three times. I did my BMW twice full correction and last Sunday a Range Rover. No problems at all....fingers crossed. Could be just a dodgy batch?

Hope you get it sorted soon


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

dsolds said:


> I have a G220 and also posted in the poll - post inserted below. Mine hasn't failed but I also had a chat with Rich at PB on this matter and he agrees with me to an extent. Being an Engineer by trade I was curious enough to strip mine down to see the standard of workmanship inside. One thing which immediately caught my eye was the distinct lack of soldering on the speed control which would be a quality control issue for Meguiars.
> However, other than that, it looks fairly well contructed to me, e.g. no slop in the bearings, nice tight brush holders etc. But, if you read the content of my OP in the other thread, I feel that it is a little unfair to compare with the PC at this early stage in its life.
> What I would say though is that a judicious application of a soldering iron will probably fix most of the failed units. I have soldered mine properly as a preventative measure. A dry solder joint is effectively as bad as twisting the wires together. In such a vibration heavy environment it will be exaggerated still further and the symptom will be likely to present itself as poor or random results from the speed control. Since most of the failures seem to be around the speed control not working correctly, or not switching on at all, I suggest this is not a coincidence.
> However, despite all the above, this high failure rate is less than good advertising for what is otherwise a good unit and nothing I have written is designed to try and defend Meguiars. But, without constructive feedback from users, Meguiars will take longer to identify the issue.
> ...


If only you were a little closer to dundee mate :lol: Could have got you 
to work your soldering magic.
Hear what you're saying and I agree with it all but the fact remains that the Meguiars name has been around for a good while and should really have the resources to develop a *reliable* product. If this polisher cost the same as a
generic Halfords car buffer you wouldn't hear a thing from me, but as it stands £150 is alot for mr. joe public to pay and get this kind of grief.
Craig


----------



## dsolds (Feb 13, 2008)

craig79 said:


> If only you were a little closer to dundee mate :lol: Could have got you
> to work your soldering magic.
> Hear what you're saying and I agree with it all but the fact remains that the Meguiars name has been around for a good while and should really have the resources to develop a *reliable* product. If this polisher cost the same as a
> generic Halfords car buffer you wouldn't hear a thing from me, but as it stands £150 is alot for mr. joe public to pay and get this kind of grief.
> Craig


Oh yes, I agree with the sentiment. This should have been right first time from such a well respected name.
But, consider this as well. The UDM is made in the same factory as the G220 (in China) but the G220 uses the better innards. So a UDM is likely to give the same problems. The PC is nowhere near as powerful as the G220 although it has years of being proven. Also, the next batch of G220's are (I am reliably informed) going to have soldered joints instead of push on ones.
Of all the failures I have heard about, I would say over 90% of them are down to this push on connector working loose under vibration so it should prevent the majority from failing.
If you're handy with a soldering iron then I would suggest this is the thing to do, either on this failed one or the replacement unit you get. A cheap iron and small roll of pre-fluxed solder can be had from Maplin for around a tenner.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for the heads up mate. Tbh this 10 min conversation with
you has unearthed alot more info than I have been privy to for the past month, all I read about was countless stoppages with no real explanation. With most situations like these part of the problem is not understanding
why the problem occurs and if it's a simple case of soldering then I may
offer to remedy the next glitch myself rather than hanging for 3~4 days on a replacement. Here's hoping I don't need to dawn the welders gloves :thumb:
Craig.


----------



## pstevo (Sep 11, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> From a possible G220 purchaser : hmmmmmmm worrying this.......


Lol you ok just wait and see if mine stops....
Still think its a bit early to be witch hunting...


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Did you get your 110v plug back:thumb:


Would you believe that I contacted the UK warranty centre and they posted it back to me.............now that is service.........:thumb:


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> Would you believe that I contacted the UK warranty centre and they posted it back to me.............now that is service.........:thumb:


I know......it was me that posted it to you at your work address:lol:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Baker21 said:


> To add to this, I cut the plug on my UDM and then used it into a 110V transformer.........my UDM broke 2 weeks ago and while out in the USA I contacted Autopia and they now have a UK warranty and service centre, I explained that I had cut the wire but as it was within it's 12 month warranty and I had all the paperwork the machine was collected, then inspected and now I have a new one being posted to me..........cracking service........no warranty problems...........:thumb:


My UDM broke around six weeks ago, having purchased the machine last September. I have emailed Autopia a couple of times and had no response.

Who did you contact in the UK and where did you send it?

Cheers.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

scooby73 said:


> My UDM broke around six weeks ago, having purchased the machine last September. I have emailed Autopia a couple of times and had no response.
> 
> Who did you contact in the UK and where did you send it?
> 
> Cheers.


Email Lynn @ ThePerfectShine . com and she'll arrange to have it collected.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I've been following these G220 threads with interest as I'm seriously thinking about buying a DA polisher in the very near future, but one thing really strikes me about all of them (PC & UDM as well as the G220) - how difficult is it to make a more reliable unit FFS? Let's really get down to the basics - it's a tool that spins around with a counterweight to give it a random orbital movement, and it has a variable speed motor - in essence THAT'S IT. 
For God's sake, in 2008 is it so difficult to make a more reliable unit when it's something so basic? And to learn that there are hardly any soldered connections in a tool that will be subject to vibration all the time it's running - push on connectors - jeez!! I mean let's be honest here, it's not like it's a fifty quid item - it's £150!! Come on Meguiars, you can do MUCH better than this, surely!


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> I've been following these G220 threads with interest as I'm seriously thinking about buying a DA polisher in the very near future, but one thing really strikes me about all of them (PC & UDM as well as the G220) - how difficult is it to make a more reliable unit FFS? Let's really get down to the basics - it's a tool that spins around with a counterweight to give it a random orbital movement, and it has a variable speed motor - in essence THAT'S IT.
> For God's sake, in 2008 is it so difficult to make a more reliable unit when it's something so basic? And to learn that there are hardly any soldered connections in a tool that will be subject to vibration all the time it's running - push on connectors - jeez!! I mean let's be honest here, it's not like it's a fifty quid item - it's £150!! Come on Meguiars, you can do MUCH better than this, surely!


Don't worry mate, they haven't actually got any in stock at the moment so you would be pushed to get one


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

hopefully the reason for the shortage is they are doing something about these issues!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> hopefully the reason for the shortage is they are doing something about these issues!


I don't think they will be.

The factory that make the G220 and UDM apparently want to totally redesign these polishers and not just iron out the teathing problems.

Unfortunately, they also want to double the price so that means that Megs would also more than likely double the price.

As a result of this its now VERY inlikely that we'll get a 240v UDM and now VERY likely that Autopia will start selling the PC7424 instead of the UDM.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> I've been following these G220 threads with interest as I'm seriously thinking about buying a DA polisher in the very near future, but one thing really strikes me about all of them (PC & UDM as well as the G220) - how difficult is it to make a more reliable unit FFS? Let's really get down to the basics - it's a tool that spins around with a counterweight to give it a random orbital movement, and it has a variable speed motor - in essence THAT'S IT.
> For God's sake, in 2008 is it so difficult to make a more reliable unit when it's something so basic? And to learn that there are hardly any soldered connections in a tool that will be subject to vibration all the time it's running - push on connectors - jeez!! I mean let's be honest here, it's not like it's a fifty quid item - it's £150!! Come on Meguiars, you can do MUCH better than this, surely!


Quite right mate, exactly what I was driving at. Having not fully followed the build up for the G220 release I can only speculate but from my objective view 
I'm sure people would've preferred to wait another 2~3 months and get a product that is right !! I'm not going to dwell on this for too long due to anything worth saying has been said; but my parting shot is I hope that Meg's get their act together soonish because people will soon get bored of the constant let downs no matter how many replacements you're offered !!
Craig.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Ahh  it - we've got what now - over 14,000 members? - if we all throw £35 in the pot, we'll have about half a million quid!! Surely we can design & manufacture our own DA polisher for that! (and do it properly) :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

would be a nice idea, but the problem is there are no more than a few hundred regular members who would be interested in a DA and most of those already have a machine.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> would be a nice idea, but the problem is there are no more than a few hundred regular members who would be interested in a DA and most of those already have a machine.


What's that you say?...just a sec, I'm in the middle of the Dragon's Den application form. :lol:

You're right, of course :thumb:


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

evobaz said:


> I know......it was me that posted it to you at your work address:lol:


Ah ha.................well thanks for all the email contact mate and I am very happy with the service provided..........:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Email Lynn @ ThePerfectShine . com and she'll arrange to have it collected.


Yeah email Lynn and she will sort you out or chat to here online but remember that she is 7 hours behind us..............:wave:


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear you guy having issues with the G200!

I got my PC before I knew about the megs one and apart from lugging the transformer around I'm very happy with it.

One question if say your G200 breaks and they replace it does the new replacment machine come with another 12 month warranty?


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

i received my g220 yesterday now im worried!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

skynet2029 said:


> One question if say your G200 breaks and they replace it does the new replacment machine come with another 12 month warranty?


G220........

This is a good question? Anyone know the answer?

I wonder whether this will apply to my new UDM as well?


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

There b.loody better be a refresh on the warranty,
it's not our fault the things are packing in. New item hence
new warranty I rekon !!
Craig.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

The warrenty is a good question, I know a few companies don't give you another 1 year warrenty on a replaced item the main reason for this is people say with a dvd player for example "break it" 9-10 months down the line, get it replace often with an updated model as the the one they have is discontinued and keep doing this hence you often now not getting a warrenty that extends on a replaced product but I agree if mine fails I want another year on the replacement.
Speaking of mine which arrived today! It came with no backing plate! Megs have sent a batch out with no backing plates...If I get the plate and it fails....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

rr dave said:


> The warrenty is a good question, I know a few companies don't give you another 1 year warrenty on a replaced item the main reason for this is people say with a dvd player for example "break it" 9-10 months down the line, get it replace often with an updated model as the the one they have is discontinued and keep doing this hence you often now not getting a warrenty that extends on a replaced product but I agree if mine fails I want another year on the replacement.
> Speaking of mine which arrived today! It came with no backing plate! *Megs have sent a batch out with no backing plates*...If I get the plate and it fails....


What??? - WTF is going on with Megs and the G220 at the moment? - all these reports of them packing up and now this  
It's just not good enough, Meguiars!! and it's really putting me off getting one to say the least!


----------



## Streetfighter (May 27, 2008)

I got a new G220 last Thursday (thanks Pro-detailing!!) Since then I've done 2 cars, both twice over, some specific bits 3/4 times. So it's had a good work out, but I'm concerned now it's not going to last!
The only thing that went wrong was the 3 small screws in the head came loose, but mr screw driver soon sorted that out lol


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

dsolds said:


> Oh yes, I agree with the sentiment. This should have been right first time from such a well respected name.
> But, consider this as well. The UDM is made in the same factory as the G220 (in China) but the G220 uses the better innards. So a UDM is likely to give the same problems. The PC is nowhere near as powerful as the G220 although it has years of being proven. *Also, the next batch of G220's are (I am reliably informed) going to have soldered joints instead of push on ones*.
> Of all the failures I have heard about, I would say over 90% of them are down to this push on connector working loose under vibration so it should prevent the majority from failing.
> If you're handy with a soldering iron then I would suggest this is the thing to do, either on this failed one or the replacement unit you get. A cheap iron and small roll of pre-fluxed solder can be had from Maplin for around a tenner.





evobaz said:


> rmorgan84 said:
> 
> 
> > hopefully the reason for the shortage is they are doing something about these issues!
> ...


Some fascinating reading above but, please could the above members share from where they have sourced their information... would help validating rumours for me and other potential machine polisher buyers, cheers.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I got my information from David @ Autopia. I had asked about the 240v UDM and he told me that the factory that make the UDM (and G220) want to toatally redesign the machines and this will result in the cost per machine to Autopia being approx double.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Someone needs to bang their  heads together here :devil: - *we don't want the machine totally redesigning*, we just want you (Megs) to solder all the wiring connectors inside instead of using push on ones FFS!

If a bike's pedals have no nuts holding them on, you don't need to redesign the entire bike - just fit some nuts on the pedals - hey presto a perfectly functioning bike.

This whole G220 thing is really starting to grind my knackers I have to say. In fact I'm getting onto Megs themselves tomorrow about it to get some clarification on it.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

What's the point?
Unless you speak to the top of the food chain (unlikely) then the rank and file will simply read you their script.
Aside from self importation of a much more reliable PC, you can begin to see why I chose to plum straight for the Cyclo. They've only been doing it for 52 years, and still have original machines with a bit of maintenance work, working as merrily as they did on day one.
If the twin head and bulk of the machine puts you off, then forego importing a PC, and buy a properly made unit in the shape of a Flex X 1107 VE.
Essentially the same machine, only German engineered, and possibly better with its longer orbit/throw.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

PJS said:


> *What's the point*?
> Unless you speak to the top of the food chain (unlikely) then the rank and file will simply read you their script.
> Aside from self importation of a much more reliable PC, you can begin to see why I chose to plum straight for the Cyclo. They've only been doing it for 52 years, and still have original machines with a bit of maintenance work, working as merrily as they did on day one.
> If the twin head and bulk of the machine puts you off, then forego importing a PC, and buy a properly made unit in the shape of a Flex X 1107 VE.
> Essentially the same machine, only German engineered, and no longer a generic master since Flex are not under PC ownership, who in turn are by Black & Decker, I think.


In truth, probably very little :lol: but at least I'll feel better . I don't desperately need any kind of machine right now, I just 'want' one, if you know what I mean  Thanks for the machine recommendations - I'll check them out.


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Where's the sense in redesigning? They do work but appear to have a couple of minor QC issues. Seems very odd. And they're rediculously expensive for what they are at £150 - let alone £300..

Have Meguiar's commented at all? Is there even any mention of it on their forum? (Had a look some time ago and couldn't see anything).


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

PJS said:


> ...the Cyclo. ... Flex X 1107 VE.


Both of which are DOUBLE the price of any of the PC,G220 or UDM units. They are not even ball-park same price, especially for someone who is using it maybe once or twice a year on their own car.

I know you get what you pay for but those 3 units are not exactly cheap in comparison to say a rotary from Silverline/Kestrel etc.
£150 is a serious amount of money above the average spend on peoples car care needs, so to suggest that you should spend the same again on top to get a working item is not likely to be a solution.
Probably a lot easier to justify if you are doing this pro. Me? I just want something that will actually work as described the same as any other powertool - for instance my £20 drill from Black and Decker which is something like 10 years old and works fine taking far more punishment than a car polisher will do. Or my Focus own brand jigsaw which I used constantly when doing stuff round the house. Or my Karcher which gets monthly usage.

I could buy a Dewalt drll for £300 if I am using it every day but I dont think it will be 15 times better than my £20 Black and Decker at drilling a couple holes for a shelf to go up.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Jim said:


> Where's the sense in redesigning? They do work but appear to have a couple of minor QC issues. Seems very odd. And they're rediculously expensive for what they are at £150 - let alone £300..
> 
> Have Meguiar's commented at all? Is there even any mention of it on their forum? (Had a look some time ago and couldn't see anything).





Chris_R said:


> Both of which are DOUBLE the price of any of the PC,G220 or UDM units. They are not even ball-park same price, especially for someone who is using it maybe once or twice a year on their own car.
> 
> I know you get what you pay for but those 3 units are not exactly cheap in comparison to say a rotary from Silverline/Kestrel etc.
> £150 is a serious amount of money above the average spend on peoples car care needs, so to suggest that you should spend the same again on top to get a working item is not likely to be a solution.
> ...


Agree 100% with both of above :thumb:


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

*A tip to reduce vibration*

I have a G220 and read many many reports of problems. When I first used my machine I noticed that there was quite a lot of wobble and vibration. So I took the Lake County pad off and marked the centre and then drew a circle the same radius as the backing plate. When I replaced the pad on the backing plate, lined up with the circle the vibration was much reduced.

Since then I have corrected the paint on my old E class merc and used the G220 to apply 2 coats of AG SRP on my mondeo, both big cars. I have had no probelms with the speed control, but, I am worried that the machine is getting noisy, but maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Chris_R said:


> Both of which are DOUBLE the price of any of the PC,G220 or UDM units. They are not even ball-park same price, especially for someone who is using it maybe once or twice a year on their own car.
> 
> I know you get what you pay for but those 3 units are not exactly cheap in comparison to say a rotary from Silverline/Kestrel etc.
> £150 is a serious amount of money above the average spend on peoples car care needs, so to suggest that you should spend the same again on top to get a working item is not likely to be a solution.
> ...


I know they're much more - but then I have no concerns that every time I pick up the Cyclo, or a Flex (I presume) that it will work as soon as the switch is thrown.
If you consider how you've now come into car care beyond a simple bucket/sponge/Fairy approach, then it's something you're likely to be doing for the next lot of years you own (and the wife's/etc) a car. I'm not Pro, but yet I decided to invest long term in a unit that was built to last and a standard, rather than meet an predetermined price point.

There are some people in here with serious money tied up in nice metal - yet either throw money at every last LSP ever made, or only ones at a certain level in the market place, but baulk at the consideration of a more expensive tool(s) to do the job which governs the overall appearance of said lump of metal.
If you're lucky enough to get 2-3 years out of a G220/UDM without breakdowns, then that's great, but I surmise in the long run (3-5 years), a lot of those same people will switch to a similarly priced rotary as well, or wish they'd spent the extra initially and bought a Cyclo/Flex/Festool, as it would've saved them money.

Similar deal with PW's - I personally wouldn't send less than £250 on one, no matter the brand name, and only then, after checking the specs.
Why? Well, not because I'm rolling in it - but because 5 years from now, I've got something I can hook up and switch on, and it works just as good as the first day.

If you consider the amount some people "invest" in waxes, only to "make do" with an alright polisher and PW - I'd have to question their logic on that front. But, as always, it's a case of 'to each their own'.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

old gooner said:


> I have had no probelms with the speed control, but, I am worried that the machine is getting noisy, but maybe I'm just paranoid.


Might be worth checking the motor brushes to make sure they're not worn away excessively/in need of replacing.
Equally, check and tighten if necessary any screws/bolts around the plate end.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

PJS said:


> I know they're much more - but then I have no concerns that every time I pick up the Cyclo, or a Flex (I presume) that it will work as soon as the switch is thrown.
> If you consider how you've now come into car care beyond a simple bucket/sponge/Fairy approach, then it's something you're likely to be doing for the next lot of years you own (and the wife's/etc) a car. I'm not Pro, but yet I decided to invest long term in a unit that was built to last and a standard, rather than meet an predetermined price point.
> 
> There are some people in here with serious money tied up in nice metal - yet either throw money at every last LSP ever made, or only ones at a certain level in the market place, but baulk at the consideration of a more expensive tool(s) to do the job which governs the overall appearance of said lump of metal.
> ...


Aye, I see exactly what you are saying, but it is a big jump from 0 to 150 let alone on to 300 for someone to see if they even going to use it properly. It would be the same to me as buying a Fender or Gibson guitar before I even know if I can play/learn guitar. So you have this big, big spend on something you may not even get to grips with, especially with the multitude of combinations which can have an outcome on your success - the machine,have you chosen the right polish/pad/speed configuration, has your car been resprayed, is the paint hard/soft/sticky. 
Additionally for that level money (and given that I don't/shouldn't intend to be correcting my paintwork at every wash) you could get a pro to do it who already has the right stuff.
To my mind I want to dip my toe in, see if its ok first.

The Cyclo I do very much like the look of, all that silver shiny metal is too much to pass up and looks very very impressive. But on the other hand the missus would have my balls if she knew what I had spent total on car care BEFORE the G220 especially with a wedding looming


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Then make the Cyclo a wedding gift.
She get's a toaster, George Formby grill, cake slicer, pizza cutter, and you get something which keeps you out from under her feet and getting in the way!
Hardly rocket science, is it? :lol:


----------



## EP02JAY (Aug 1, 2006)

PJS said:


> *What's the point?*
> Unless you speak to the top of the food chain (unlikely) then the rank and file will simply read you their script.


This is the reply i received from Tom Clarke after submitting a query on the Megs UK site just yesterday:

_Good morning,

With reference to your enquiry.

We have had a small amount of returns with regards to faulty speed regulators, I am unsure that it is the connections themselves! We are currently out of stock of G220's but *the shipment that is on its way will be the unit with the revised speed regulator*. The unit will look the same but to be sure I can only suggest to place a back order with ourselves as we are not holding any stock.

Regards

Tom Clarke
Sales & Marketing
Meguiar's UK Ltd
3 Lamport Court
Heartlands
Daventry
Northamptonshire
NN11 8UF
t - 0870 2416696
f - 01327 300116
e - [email protected]_


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well that's certainly encouraging.
Here's hoping they've finally nailed the problem - although no company revises anything unless it's costing them a lot of money.
The poll running in Off-Topic, I believe, showed circa 30% failure rate - 10x more than a vendor member said they were noticing. I'd surmise that is closer to the reality, and hence some money has been spent on fixing the issue.
Otherwise, it'd have been cheaper and easier to leave as is, and revise further down the line, as a natural course of manufacturing process.

Still, all's well that ends well.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I wonder how will buyers be able to identify whether the G220 they are buying is one of the new and improved models rather than an old stock one with the inferior internals?


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Credit where credit's due time, upon speaking to Rich
at PB re. the breakage, within 48 hours I receive my phonecall to arrange 
a 220 replacement. The lady explained that they themselves had no 'retail' units available but she did have 10 of the preivious 
batch for exchange purposes. She explained that the new lot where winging their way over from the land of the rising sun and should be with them in no more than 2 weeks. She gave me the offer of one of the 10 or wait for the revised load to arrive. I decided to take a previous model as my fault raised it's head within an hour's useage so figured I'm not really losing anything by taking the previous version in the mean time. The lady did mention that there had been revisions carried out to the new model one of them being a smaller yellow guard. To answer your question mate going by what she said it might be easier than you think to distinguish the two versions ?
For the record, and true to the woman's word it arrives tuesday and works fine (for now). Very good service I would say, lets just hope this one lasts !!
Craig


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Upon having a chance to have a decent crack with the 220
I did find that very little pressure is needed to slow the 
rotation of the pad, I take it this is normal ?? I'm probably
answering my own question here but I did notice that
it was less seceptable (sp) to slowing the longer I had used it.
I take it the reason for this is due to the pad becoming more
loaded with polish hence becoming more 'frictionless' (if thats
a word) ??
All in all I'm with the majority; a very well built little polisher,
managed to get the roof, pass wing and uppers of all pass doors
along with pass quarter panel done in around 4 hours, thought
it wasn't bad for the very first 'proper' attempt.
Going to be hitting the vectra again tonight, jesus the paints
hard - 2 x hits of Menz 3.02 then a final with 85 !!!
Craig.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like I'm going the club, spent 4 hours cleaning the car, taking the wheels off, claying, shuts, sills, engine bay etc only for my G220 to pack up halfway through the first panel!!! Speeds 1-5 are all the same and speed 6 seems OK, oh thats assuming it will turn on!!!

Anyone know what time Megs open today? I think its 7am-3pm Pacific time. Is there much point in speaking to them if they're in the States (this was the UK number I called).

Most annoyed!!!!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Had mine a month now but still not found the time to use it, think I better had as I'm getting worried! It's good to hear that Megs are changing them hassle free though.


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Looks like I'm going the club, spent 4 hours cleaning the car, taking the wheels off, claying, shuts, sills, engine bay etc only for my G220 to pack up halfway through the first panel!!! Speeds 1-5 are all the same and speed 6 seems OK, oh thats assuming it will turn on!!!
> 
> Anyone know what time Megs open today? I think its 7am-3pm Pacific time. Is there much point in speaking to them if they're in the States (this was the UK number I called).
> 
> Most annoyed!!!!


You can always call this number mate. This was a UK office
that contacted me :

Ask for Bernadette 01327 314890

This is the lady that contacted me once Rich at PB sent them 
my sales invoice, worth a try eh ?

Craig.


----------

